

Ventures that require large upfront investments - adamzerner
https://medium.com/@adamzerner/profitable-ventures-that-require-large-upfront-investments-7d9d1728684a

======
adamzerner
This is a big belief of mine, so I'd love to get anyones thoughts on why it's
wrong.

